# Santa's HT Setup.



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

Some of it's not exactly state of the art - but it gets a very nice job done of it anyway.

Sharp Aquos 46d62u 1080p lcd monitor
Onkyo TX-DS797 THX Certified receiver
Polk RTi38 (front left/right)
Polk RTi25 (surrounds) 
Polk CS245i (center)
Polk PSW250 (subwoofer)
Onkyo DV-CP702 Black 6 Disc DVD Changer
Panasonic DVD Recorder DMRES25
JVC SVHS Deck
Pioneer CLD 504 Laserdisc player
Sony Dual Deck Cassette Tape Player/recorder
Sanus NF30C Cherry Pair 30" Speaker Stands (for surrounds)
Xbox 360 with HD DVD Drive


----------

